# NEWBIE ON BOARD , TTC #4 at 33yo.



## nordicpixie83

Hi ladies , 

As it says i'm going for number four , number two for me and hubby. This will be my third c-section though , i am trying not to worry too much . At least this time they can prepare for it . :thumbup: 

I definitely didn't plan to have , or even start trying to have another after i turned 30 !!! I'll be at least 34 by the time this little cherub arrives. 

Please feel free to message me or add me as a friend . :flower::cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! Good luck with TTC :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------

